# Memphis Belle board parts?



## chubz71 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a memphis belle 16-MCH1300 with a damaged pot switch, slope selection switch, and subwoofer RCA input-- Problem is I'm having trouble finding replacement parts. Very frustrating. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## chubz71 (Jul 20, 2011)

OR...is anyone in the market for a memphis belle fixer-upper?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

chubz71 said:


> I have a memphis belle 16-MCH1300 with a damaged pot switch, slope selection switch, and subwoofer RCA input-- Problem is I'm having trouble finding replacement parts. Very frustrating. Anyone have any advice?



How on earth did that switch catch fire?! Did it get wet?

I might be interested in the amp.


----------



## chubz71 (Jul 20, 2011)

Envisionelec--
No, it didn't get wet...beyond that I have no idea. Pissed me off though, I loved this amp


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Contacted mca? They do repair

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chubz71 (Jul 20, 2011)

I did. I honestly can't be bothered shipping this thing. Or spending $200+ to have it fixed!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Hmmm... what kind of price we talking?


----------



## daveds50 (Jun 10, 2011)

i PM'ed you yesterday about buying it.


----------



## timaishu (Dec 14, 2008)

If anyone buy this with the intent of parting it out.

I need that rear left RCA jack. Mine is missing the gold cap.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Please PM me with a price. I'll buy it as I need some parts.


----------

